# Working on Rio St. at Cuauhtemoc



## RDogs (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi all!

My husband and I are moving to D.F. a few months from now and we're really excited. He'll be working on one of the Rio streets at Cuauhtemoc. We're thinking of renting either at Condessa or Roma Norte. Sorry if this is a redundant thread, but I can't seem to find a thread about rio streets. My questions are:

1. Which colonia is nearer to his place of his work? He'll be commuting for now because we're not sure if getting a car is worth it. How long is the travel if you're coming from condessa or roma norte?

2. Our max budget is for rent is 19, 000 pesos. Do you think we can get a decent 2-br apartment?

3. I've read great reviews about condessa and roma norte. But when I was reading a few days back in another forum, some were not recommending roma norte, and they suggested roma sur instead. Which part is safer - norte or sur?

4. I know it's irrational but i'm more scared of earthquakes than crimes (I came from a country which experiences a great deal of earthquakes), so I'm just wondering how do i know if the apartments or condos are sturdy?

5. Aside from condessa and roma norte, which other colonias can you recommend? Somewhere safe (where we can walk at night) and somewhere near his area of work. I don't think we can afford polanco, so that's out.

Thank you!


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

RDogs said:


> Hi all! My husband and I are moving to D.F. a few months from now and we're really excited. He'll be working on one of the Rio streets at Cuauhtemoc. We're thinking of renting either at Condessa or Roma Norte. Sorry if this is a redundant thread, but I can't seem to find a thread about rio streets. My questions are: 1. Which colonia is nearer to his place of his work? He'll be commuting for now because we're not sure if getting a car is worth it. How long is the travel if you're coming from condessa or roma norte? 2. Our max budget is for rent is 19, 000 pesos. Do you think we can get a decent 2-br apartment? 3. I've read great reviews about condessa and roma norte. But when I was reading a few days back in another forum, some were not recommending roma norte, and they suggested roma sur instead. Which part is safer - norte or sur? 4. I know it's irrational but i'm more scared of earthquakes than crimes (I came from a country which experiences a great deal of earthquakes), so I'm just wondering how do i know if the apartments or condos are sturdy? 5. Aside from condessa and roma norte, which other colonias can you recommend? Somewhere safe (where we can walk at night) and somewhere near his area of work. I don't think we can afford polanco, so that's out. Thank you!


Hi,

It looks like either Roma Norte or North of Amsterdam would be suitable. Accommodation in Roma is generally a bit cheaper than Condesa and I have always found both areas to be safe and am comfortable walking round them in the evening. Both are not great for earthquakes as the are is fundamentally built on sand.... However, after the 1985 earthquake building standards were taken very seriously and, in theory, newer buildings can withstand the movement. We live in La Condesa and, whilst I really don't like how much the apartment moves when we have an earthquake, to date the building hasn't suffered. That said, we haven't experienced anything too awful recently.

In terms of commuting to work without a car your husband could probably commute either on the metro us, metro, on foot (great so long as it isn't raining) or by taxi. There is a good public transport system here but I am not familiar with the metro lines so you might want to check that out when deciding where to live. Taxis are cheap and, so long as you have a reliable provider, generally safe. Cuauhtemoc itself has lots of accommodation and the area north and south of Reforma has lots of bars and restaurants and is pleasant. There are a variety of websites advertising apartments across the city so I would advise taking a look alongside a map of where you are interested. 

Good luck


----------



## geoffbob (Oct 24, 2010)

Such a coincidence. I'll be arriving to the same area in D.F. on November 28th as a temporary resident. Those are exactly the neighborhoods I want to be in. Others here on the boards have mentioned a few "inmueble" apartment rental websites but I wonder if you could also toss in one or two. According to my admittedly arms length research the princely sum of MXN 19,000 available for rent each month is not exactly scrimping especially if one is going to buy their own furniture. RDogs should be able to settle in quite comfortably, no?


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

19,000 pesos a month will get you a great apartment in Roma or Condesa. You may not get a parking spot, but 19k is sufficient. Furniture is not that pricy. Go to Sears.


----------

